

Everyone should program, or programming is hard? Both - nollidge
http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2012/10/05/everyone-should-program-or-programming-is-hard-both/

======
plinkplonk
This is a great critique of Brett Victor's "Learnable Programming" essay.
Weird to see it not getting any attention here.

